# Help Grease Problem



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

I was hoppin on my 2006 regent and realized it was harder to steer than I had experienced in summer. Does temperature have a big effect on black lithium grease for grease points? Because i gunned the points till they oozed the grease and a day or two later I had harder time turning. Does too much make it harder?
it is in the 20's to mid 30's
Hydro


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't think too much makes the difference but the grade viscosity and ambient temperature certainly does.

I've found that gear, heim, ball joints and contact machine surfaces are greatly affected by the weight/grade of lubrication and warm or cold weather. 

A gent from the petrochemical engineering trade referred me to a simple test: Take your favorite (or not) 3/8" ratchet, remove the back and clean and re-add a HD grease. Keep the ratchet in the house over night and try spinning the square drive with your fingers - first thing in the morning...NO noticeable difference. Leave it outside (in the cold) overnight and do the same finger spin test. Holy Cow!! big difference in drag and difficult to turn with the same two fingers. 

His test was simple enough but his point was: The most basic equipment as well as highly complex stationary and mobile machinery requires thought in relation to the grade of lubricants and outside elements like temperature, humidity etc.

The short answer LOL...is yeah, I can see how your steering is affected by that grease.

Mark


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks mark I hope I can steer it easily in the summer and maybe i can pump some different stuff in


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

I dont know what I was doing with my tractor @ 20 - 30 Degrees outside. lol


----------



## BadMaxx (May 2, 2011)

LOL, Perhaps blowing snow?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

20-30' what is that? i am glad I live here where it might get to freezing 3 times a year


----------



## BadMaxx (May 2, 2011)

Well unfortunately, we are predicted to hit 28 degrees Fahrenheit tonight.. Hopefully that it is the last night of freezing until Fall. This has been just crazy! A full 6 months of Winter with 86"+ of snow was cruel enough, but frost warnings in mid-May??? I'm not complaining, but it is on my mind to start doing so.... But who would one complain to? LOL I hope to visit Australia someday, I also hope to do it during the dead of Winter here!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

BadMaxx said:


> Well unfortunately, we are predicted to hit 28 degrees Fahrenheit tonight.. Hopefully that it is the last night of freezing until Fall. This has been just crazy! A full 6 months of Winter with 86"+ of snow was cruel enough, but frost warnings in mid-May??? I'm not complaining, but it is on my mind to start doing so.... But who would one complain to? LOL I hope to visit Australia someday, I also hope to do it during the dead of Winter here!


That would bring you smack bang into the middle of summer, Here in Melbourne we have had the hottest ever recorded temperature of any Austarlian Capital city, 48.5' Celsius = 119'F so bring your big hat!!!


----------

